# Amazon Drone Delivery



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I wonder how long it will be for this to become universal: https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-prime-air-delivery-by-drone-just-became-a-reality/


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice. I hate delivering those small envelopes


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I can't imagine that drones would ever fully replace drivers. Just imagine the air traffic control headaches of monitoring thousands of drones of all sizes going in hundreds of different directions all day long.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I can't imagine that drones would ever fully replace drivers. Just imagine the air traffic control headaches of monitoring thousands of drones of all sizes going in hundreds of different directions all day long.


My cranky neighbor will sue Amazon for dropping an order of Kitchen Aid mixer on his head


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I have to admit, this really is pretty cool!


----------

